# Futter für die klassische Trialdiskussion. Gucken und denken.



## Raimund-Aut (29. August 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GqdbhGhZvI&NR=1

no comment


----------



## AxLpAc (29. August 2007)

!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (29. August 2007)

meine rede!


----------



## noob-rider (29. August 2007)

perfektes beispiel wie man's nit machen sollte!
(nicht auf die fahrerei bezogen)


----------



## bike-show.de (29. August 2007)

Da Rauchen und lange Haare schon lange out sind, muss man sich eben andere Sachen ausdenken, um gegen Mutti zu protestieren.

Cool sein braucht vollen Körpereinsatz! ...ausserdem kann man kostenlos Hubschrauber fliegen 

Naja, ohne so einen Deckel hätte ich mein Hirn schon auf ein paar Treppen in FFM verteilt (Kette gerissen). Muss trotzdem jeder selbst entscheiden...


----------



## m(A)ui (29. August 2007)

jetzt ist mir schlecht!


----------



## freak91 (29. August 2007)

Ich würd sagen selba schuld wen ma ohne helm fährt!
Aba trotzden mein beileid!


----------



## sensiminded (29. August 2007)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Cool sein braucht vollen Körpereinsatz! ...ausserdem kann man kostenlos Hubschrauber fliegen



ich würde auch gerne mal heli fliegen, aber lieber bei vollem bewusstsein und nicht aus so nem grund! 

safety first...


----------



## dane08 (29. August 2007)

mich hamse nicht mit nem heli abgeholt 
aber ich denke er wird genau wie ich jetzt immer nen helm tragen


----------



## luckygambler (30. August 2007)

gutes vid! schützt eure birne jungs!


----------



## triptonight (30. August 2007)

tja, der aufschlag hat bestimmt ordentlich im schädel gedröhnt. finde aber auch, selber schuld, aber das ganze hat vielleicht auch was gutes, dass andere durch solche vids zur vernunft kommen und endlich nen helm tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (30. August 2007)

hab mir heute nen helm zugelegt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. August 2007)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hab mir heute nen helm zugelegt



vernünftig^^


----------



## misanthropia (30. August 2007)

ich denke dass das wenge zur vernunft bringen wird. ist ja kein Geheimnis was mit Helm vermieden werden könnte. wahrscheinlich wird erst dem der das selbst erfährt bewusst welches Risiko man eingeht. 
Es gibt auch genug Trialer die ohne Schienbeinschutz unterwegs sind. Quantitativ würde ich eher ohne Helm fahren als ohne Schienbeinschoner. Jetzt ist das natürlich ein harmloseres Beispiel aber da spreche ich nunmalaus eigener erfahrung. die zerschnittenen  Waden haben beimir dazu geführt hinten verschlossene schützer zu tragen. 
Helme sind eben doch noch irgendwie uncool aber einmal braucht man ihn und dann ist er nicht da.


----------



## dane08 (30. August 2007)

wie gesagt mir ist was sehr ähnliches passiert aber die leute die dabei warn und  den krankenwagen gerufen haben tragen immernoch keinen helm


----------



## Jerry (30. August 2007)

Gerade heute beim bisschen fahren ist mir auch ein Sturz passiert. Ich Flug dachte ich noch beim mir, "mist keen Helm auf". Glück im Unglück, alles gut gegangen. Aber schon bevor ich dieses Video gesehen habe, beschloss ich den Helm dann auch bei solch banalen Sachen, die man schon 1000-de Male gemacht hat zu tragen.

Also  für den Helm

Jerry


----------



## linus93 (2. September 2007)

des halb fahre ich imer mit helm der hat sich aber auch ******* hingelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vollidiot (3. September 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ich denke dass das wenge zur vernunft bringen wird. ist ja kein Geheimnis was mit Helm vermieden werden könnte. wahrscheinlich wird erst dem der das selbst erfährt bewusst welches Risiko man eingeht.
> Es gibt auch genug Trialer die ohne Schienbeinschutz unterwegs sind. Quantitativ würde ich eher ohne Helm fahren als ohne Schienbeinschoner. Jetzt ist das natürlich ein harmloseres Beispiel aber da spreche ich nunmalaus eigener erfahrung. die zerschnittenen  Waden haben beimir dazu geführt hinten verschlossene schützer zu tragen.
> Helme sind eben doch noch irgendwie uncool aber einmal braucht man ihn und dann ist er nicht da.



Einerseits hast du vllt recht. Wenn man selbst am eigenen Körper erfährt, welches Risiko man eingeht, trägt man auch mehr Schutzausrüstung.
Bloß kannst du zuwischen Helm und Schienbeinsützer Null Vergleich ziehen. Schienbeinschützer bewahren dich im schlimmsten Fall vor einer fetten Narbe. Der Helm beschützt dein Leben. Und wenn es noch so selten vorkommt, dass etwas passiert, weil man keinen Helm trägt. Irgendwann ist es vielleicht soweit. 
Und ich lasse mich lieber von tausenden von Leuten auslachen als nachher geistig behindert zu sein oder gar unter der Erde. Daher ist meine Meinung: Helm immer. Wen man ihn nur manchmal aufsetzt, bringt das nicht viel. Das, was der Junge in dem Video gemacht hat, sah meiner Meinung nach auch mehr nach Routine aus als nach einem waaghalsigen Versuch.

Daher würde ich eher sagen: Eher Helm als Schienbeinschützer, bzw. Helm auf jeden Fall!


----------



## elhefe (5. September 2007)

offtopic



Jerry schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jerry



Der jerry aus Magdeburg? Dich gibt´s noch? Also in Sachen Trialsport und Trialforum? Mann mann. Na dann mal best Grüße nach Magdeburg.

btt

Das video zeigt auch, dass die vermeindlich unspektakulären Stürze häufig recht böse Folgen haben (und natürlich auch umgekehrt).


----------



## Jerry (8. September 2007)

Na klar gibt mich noch.
Em,... naja jetzt habe ich wieder Internet, da gibts mich wieder  

Greez


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. September 2007)

also ich bin überhaupt nich der meinung dass helm uncool rüberkommt.
das hab ich vielleicht gedacht als ich mit 13 mit meinem federgabel radel durch den wald gedonnert bin aber seit ich triale hab ich immer nen helm auf.
ich bin eher der meinung, leute die ohne helm, schoner und handschuhe fahren sehn irgendwie immer so laienhaft aus, weiß auch nich genau wieso...


----------



## misanthropia (9. September 2007)

ich habe auch mal das THem Profis und Helm gelesen, zB in den großen Filmen wie NWD etc wo beim dirt selten Helme getragen werden. Die Argumentation war, dass Profis einfach kurzgesagt aus Protzgründen für mehr Gefahren und Spektakel sorgen müssen, weil sie eben profis sind und zu alledem die Gefahren besser einschätzen und auch damit umgehen können als andere.
Wie seht ihr das? insbesondere on puncto VGorbildfunktion halte ich gerade in den Kommerz- Videos den helm für absolute Pflicht, nicht um der Profis willen, die Argumentation von oben ist soweit nachvollziebar, sondern um der Zuschauer wegen. Berühmtheit bringt Verantwortung mit sich und grade hierbei sollte man nunmal auch an die 13- 18 jährigen dullies  denken die sowas dann als Maßstab für coolness und Waghalsigkeit annehmen.
So Wort zum Sonntag  tös

und nochmal zu schienbeinschonern oder helm?
die Frage stellt sich für mich gar nicht, habe sagte dass ich quantitativ gesehen eher auf nen Helm verzichten könnte, aber einmal Braucht man nen helm und dann fehlt er und man schaut doof aus der wäsche. Ich meine das in bezug auf "ich hab noch nie einen Helm gebraucht, soviel passiert da nicht" Ich fahre niemals ohne Helm [wenn ich triale].


----------



## isah (9. September 2007)

Weil man mit 19 ja ploetzlich vernueftig wird....


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (9. September 2007)

JERRY!! man man ....mehr fällt mir da auch nicht ein  
das es dich noch gibt! der alte versicherungsmakler mitn trialrad,hehe.
beste grüße aus dresden.  ..::in lovely memory ät thä felsenmeer session with da magdeburg boys::.. !!!

PS: HELM IMMER KINDERS!


----------



## elhefe (10. September 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ...
> die Frage stellt sich für mich gar nicht, habe sagte dass ich quantitativ gesehen eher auf nen Helm verzichten könnte, aber einmal Braucht man nen helm und dann fehlt er und man schaut doof aus der wäsche.
> ...



Da hast Du mehr als recht. Sicherlich schlägt es am Schienbein quantitativ öfter ein als am Kopf. Somit könnte man meinen, Schienbein schoner seien wichtiger als ein Helm.

Ich hoffe aber, dass Du qualitativ den Kopf bevorzugst. Sprich Du hast mehr im Kopf als in den Beinen und siehst ihn als schützenswertes Objekt an.   Und fährst mit Helm.

[Ratgebermodus]

Und die Erfahrung zeigt. Es schlägt immer dann ein, wenn man keine Schützer irgenwelcher Art trägt.

Wenn man gar keine Schützer wie Helm oder Schoner trägt, ist über einen hinreichend langen Zeitraum die Chance bzw. das Risiko sich zu verletzen, gleich 100%.

[/Ratgerbermodus]

Als denne...


----------



## Jerry (10. September 2007)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:


> in lovely memory ät thä felsenmeer session with da magdeburg boys::.. !!!
> 
> PS: HELM IMMER KINDERS!




Greez nach DD

absolut lovely 

Schön euch zu "hören" und zu wissen das ihr uns noch kennt


----------

